# Is this a good price for a Mexican Red Knee tarantula?



## Tarantuloid (Nov 7, 2012)

So I went through Petco today and I noticed they actually had a Mexican Red Knee, it's only a juvenile so while it's about double the size of a quarter, it's still small for a tarantula. It was priced for $99.99 and I was tempted to get one, as nobody sells these spiders anywhere in my area.

The only thing I'm concerned about is if I pay all this money and it does after about two years because it's a male. What do you think?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2012)

Check out classifieds and dealer websites and make a price comparison.


----------



## Travis K (Nov 7, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> So I went through Petco today and I noticed they actually had a Mexican Red Knee, it's only a juvenile so while it's about double the size of a quarter, it's still small for a tarantula. It was priced for $99.99 and I was tempted to get one, as nobody sells these spiders anywhere in my area.
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about is if I pay all this money and it does after about two years because it's a male. What do you think?


At that size even if it is a male you will likely have it longer than 2 years.  Try and sex it, if it's a female than it isn't as bad a deal.  However, as Shrike said, check out the for sale section, keep the $$ in the hobby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scorpionidae (Nov 7, 2012)

You could always send a male on a breeding loan, and possibly get 50% of the offspring. It's not good to support pet stores that don't take care of their animals, with all of the breeders here that do it for fun, not just the money.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Nov 7, 2012)

I've actually had a more bitter experience with breeders, no offense to the ones who actually do a good job. I had purchased a few tarantulas from the same vendor in my area, all of which died within a week.

I found this very strange because I already had tarantulas and scorpions I bought from an independent pet store and they are just fine, I had them now. Only the animals I got from the vendors passed away, so I'm a little skeptical about the health of these creatures.


----------



## Tarac (Nov 7, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> I've actually had a more bitter experience with breeders, no offense to the ones who actually do a good job. I had purchased a few tarantulas from the same vendor in my area, all of which died within a week.
> 
> I found this very strange because I already had tarantulas and scorpions I bought from an independent pet store and they are just fine, I had them now. Only the animals I got from the vendors passed away, so I'm a little skeptical about the health of these creatures.


But that's like saying "I rode in a car once and it broke down.  Then I rode in it again and it broke down.  So now I will never ride in any cars at all."  Petco got that B. smithi from someone who is a breeder, it's not WC.  You'll get better prices for better stock if you pick someone who has a good reputation here or on the ATS/BTS sites, for example.  And you won't be able to feed the need for more and more Ts for very long if you just rely on pet stores, they have very limited availability in general.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 7, 2012)

It's the size of a quarter? That's too much. 

My Petco has one also, about a 4" one for half off. As well as a 2" P. irminia half off of 99.99.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah I suppose you're right, I guess the only major advantage is the return policy. Usually when animals die that fast, I can get a refund, but I can't do that with breeders.

Originally, I got a G. Rosea as my first tarantula because they were cheaper and readily available, and I don't regret getting her. People want like $200 for an adult B. Smithi here which I think is outrageous. They look awesome, but not that awesome haha


----------



## JZC (Nov 7, 2012)

That's a decent price, and the petco near me has a better tarantula setup then my local specialty pet store, but petco isn't the place to get a T from.


----------



## goodoldneon (Nov 7, 2012)

Though there’s quite a bit of room for variation, a decent sized female B. smithi is usually at least five-plus years old – and that’s the lower end of the age spectrum. Aside from taking eons to grow, feeding and caring for such a specimen requires time and a modest financial investment. 

Investing two-hundred dollars in a female B. smithi is entirely reasonable – imo. 

I mean, just look at her (my Emily):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justingordon (Nov 7, 2012)

200$ is a rip off for even an adult female smithi. They are not even rare and everyone has them for sale.


----------



## sugarsandz (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought a confirmed female B. smithi for $100 with a 3.5-4" leg span. I really need to get accurate measurements on both my Ts. . . She's beautiful!


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 8, 2012)

I think $100 is to much for that size and unsexed, I bought my .75" B,smithi for £10, juvies are £35 adult male's about £60-70 females £80+, that's the prices at my pet shop, if yours turns out to be female then I would pay 100, if not then a good price for unsexed juvie is 40-50 I wouldn't pay any more.


----------



## Scoolman (Nov 8, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> Yeah I suppose you're right, I guess the only major advantage is the return policy. Usually when animals die that fast, I can get a refund, but I can't do that with breeders.
> 
> Originally, I got a G. Rosea as my first tarantula because they were cheaper and readily available, and I don't regret getting her. People want like $200 for an adult B. Smithi here which I think is outrageous. They look awesome, but not that awesome haha


You just answered your question. Adult females go for about $150-$200. A 1-2" sling unsexed would be about $40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jen650s (Nov 8, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> Yeah I suppose you're right, I guess the only major advantage is the return policy. Usually when animals die that fast, I can get a refund, but I can't do that with breeders.
> 
> Originally, I got a G. Rosea as my first tarantula because they were cheaper and readily available, and I don't regret getting her. People want like $200 for an adult B. Smithi here which I think is outrageous. They look awesome, but not that awesome haha


Value is in the eye of the spender.  Most of the people I know think I am crazy for spending more than a buck or two for a sling of any species.  On-line sellers and breeders help level the pricing field, especially within a country.  But, ultimately how much they sell for is a factor of supply, demand, and how readily WC specimens are available.  

In the case of B smithi, there are no WC specimens, which drives the price up all by it self.  Add to that that they are a hobby and entertainment industry staple, grow so slowly to maturity, and are in demand as adults and larger juveniles and you have a formula for keeping the price relatively high (especially compared to other Ts that have been in the hobby as long).  

Whether or not the T is worth that to you or not is something you have to decide for yourself.  If it is, buy it.  If not,be patient, watch the classifieds her, keep going back and checking her out (they might lower the price and you'll get a deal), check your local Craigslist and you might find a deal.  Also, be sure you know what you are looking for or that deal might end up being a penultimate male. 

Finally, as others have said, buy here.  It will likely get you a healthier, better cared for T, help the hobby and the breeder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sugarsandz (Nov 8, 2012)

When I bought my smithi and told my mom she was $100, she freaked out. She couldn't understand paying that much for a spider lol. i said "well if this spider really is a female then she's going to outlive your dog and cats as long as she's healthy and I take good care of her." She stopped complaining after that , lol.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Nov 8, 2012)

Here you can get a full-grown female B.smithi for $50 american! 

And I just realised I haven't got one yet, what's wrong with me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kalebo1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> So I went through Petco today and I noticed they actually had a Mexican Red Knee, it's only a juvenile so while it's about double the size of a quarter, it's still small for a tarantula. It was priced for $99.99 and I was tempted to get one, as nobody sells these spiders anywhere in my area.
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about is if I pay all this money and it does after about two years because it's a male. What do you think?


I bought a .75 inch sling online for $18 and 6 short months later my B. smith is 2 inches (the same size as the one you want to buy from Petco for $99). You can definitely find a better deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 9, 2012)

I got my adult female for around 50$


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 9, 2012)

jen650s said:


> Most of the people I know think I am crazy for spending more than a buck or two for a sling of any species.


Those people shop exclusively at Walmart and think all business should be conducted like the cut rate, big box retailer.  Anybody that has been alive long enough to see WM spread like VD in a war zone know what the consequences are. What those same folks tend to overlook is that there is no motivation for people to breed creatures when there is almost no financial reward.  Quality and attention to detail fall by the wayside.  Not to say that some pricing isn't incredibly outrageous but more often than not when I look at a price list I'm not bothered b what I see.  It takes investment, effort, dedication & time to get animals mated and through to a reasonable size for sale.  A buck or two just doesn't cut it if you're selling retail.  Not a swipe at you, jen650s, just what you wrote reminded me of a grievance that I have towards the whole dunderheaded crowd that thinks everything should be available to them in a 99 cent store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jen650s (Nov 9, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Those people shop exclusively at Walmart and think all business should be conducted like the cut rate, big box retailer.  Anybody that has been alive long enough to see WM spread like VD in a war zone know what the consequences are. What those same folks tend to overlook is that there is no motivation for people to breed creatures when there is almost no financial reward.  Quality and attention to detail fall by the wayside.  Not to say that some pricing isn't incredibly outrageous but more often than not when I look at a price list I'm not bothered b what I see.  It takes investment, effort, dedication & time to get animals mated and through to a reasonable size for sale.  A buck or two just doesn't cut it if you're selling retail.  Not a swipe at you, jen650s, just what you wrote reminded me of a grievance that I have towards the whole dunderheaded crowd that thinks everything should be available to them in a 99 cent store


I agree wholeheartedly.  I work in retail, and I cannot believe the number of people who will come in, take an hour of a sales persons time and then say "it's $ cheaper on Amazon, will you match the price" and then cannot understand why we don't.


----------



## Malodave (Nov 10, 2012)

I've had a 6" MF B. smithi given to me from an animal hospital. Sadly she recently died.
I picked up 5 Slings from Ken the bug guy for $125 shipped. Two are still around. One
of those look like a female. I also have another B. smithi that should molt into a mature 
male next time around.

Malodave


----------

